# AQHA Breeding



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Bottom side has better breeding in the last 3 generations but the top side has solid breeding as well when you get a bit further back e.g. Skipper W. is in Jebadia's breeding and Steel Chrystal has Colonel Freckles. I have a gelding out of Skipper W. lines that is hands down the best all around working horse I have ever owned. 

Basically a gelding's breeding doesn't mean much other than to give a good guess what they were trying to breed for but every horse is its own individual and you get what you get with that gelding regardless of breeding. 

My Skipper W. horse only has one other famous sire in his past 3 generations and other than that his heritage has done squat but he is an amazing horse. I have another gelding that has 9 national champions mainly in cutting in his last 3 generations and he can be a pushy little pest ground manners wise but he is amazing on cattle. I have a registered Appendix QH with several generations of no name breeding that can out work him on cattle driving any day of the week. 

Breeding is something I just use a hint for a gelding in that they might be better at X than Y etc. but I still evaluate them as individuals when I go to look at buying one.

The Lazy S 7 had a hand a while back working cattle for them on a 29 year old Arab gelding that worked all the 5 year old QHs that day into the ground. Not sure if he was a registered Arab or a grade one but he was flat out amazing. It's really about the individual not the papers.

I hope your horse turns out to be a great one for you.


----------

